# Computer does not recognize mouse



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

My husband has set up my old Dell computer to do email on. It was working fine before we moved it to the bedroom. When we connected it and turned it on we get this message and computer locks up. "Windows Mouse Support: Windows did not detect a mouse attached to the computer. You can safely attach a serial mouse now. To attach a mouse to a PS/2 mouse port , you must first turn the computer off."

I thought maybe the mouse was damaged so we bought a new mouse. But is does the same thing. Any help would be great.

Dell
Optiplex GX1
PIII Win 98
450 Mhz


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you bought a P/S2 mouse it must be plugged in while the computer is off. The easiest solution may be to buy a USB or Serial mouse and simply not use the P/S2 connector.

As a quick tip, you may want to go into the bios - press F2 when the computer first turns on - and check that the P/S 2 Mouse is enabled.


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

here's a stupid suggestion: have u checked that u connected the mouse in the right connector?


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Not a stupid question. That is what it was. 

Thanks


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

glad i am


----------



## Goest (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Triple6:_
> *If you bought a P/S2 mouse it must be plugged in while the computer is off. The easiest solution may be to buy a USB or Serial mouse and simply not use the P/S2 connector.
> 
> As a quick tip, you may want to go into the bios - press F2 when the computer first turns on - and check that the P/S 2 Mouse is enabled. *


I having the same problem, however, the mouse is connected to the right port and I checked bios and the port is enabled.
Could the port be damaged??


----------



## scorpion3000 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Triple6:_
> *If you bought a P/S2 mouse it must be plugged in while the computer is off. The easiest solution may be to buy a USB or Serial mouse and simply not use the P/S2 connector.
> 
> As a quick tip, you may want to go into the bios - press F2 when the computer first turns on - and check that the P/S 2 Mouse is enabled. *


I have Windows ME, and my ps/2 mouse stopped working.
I can't find ps/2 port in bios to see if its enabled or disabled?
The whole problem started when I played a Vietcong game:
the mouse suddenly appeared on the screen and my keyboard stopped working, I replugged the keyboard and it became the other way around, keyboard was working while mouse wasn't.
I replugged the mouse and it changed sides again. Then I restarted my pc, keyboard is ok and mouse is not working, and it still like this.
DOES SOMEONE KNOW WHATS WRONG?


----------



## PCvirgin (Aug 18, 2003)

Scorpion:
I have Windows XP and I experienced the same problem. After a while, my PS2 port stoppped working all together and my motherboard ended up being replaced.


----------

